# Best tanganyikan cichlid flakes



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

not sure if ishould post this here. The nutrition part looks like sickness disease post only. Any ways im looking to buy the best tanganyikna cichlid flakes. i use osi but heard there was a better brand. Cant remember name 3 letter abr. name i think. Am wanting to oreder this but cant find it in reviews?? what is the best :wink:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

your probably thinking of NLS. many swear by it. i like some of the harder to get hikari formulas myself. that paired with a good flake and then live and frozen foods. its all up to each consumer but honestly on here your gonna get all NLS reccomends.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

SO CAN you get this in flake. i was looking at a few places only seen small pellets rounded?


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

why do you want flake so badly? fish will switch to pellets quite readily.. *** found that not feeding for a day or two will encourage them to give em a try. try looking up new life spectrum...


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

I use sera flora and looking at getting some ocean nutrition flakes too. I also feed mysis shrimp ...
I find that pellets must be soaked for a while till they're soft before feeding... Remember some fish have very delicate mouths
It's just easier feeding flake


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another vote for pellets and no soaking required. :thumb:


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

i will be having alot of shelldwellers, you think they can do pellets, Multifasciatus, ocellatus brevis


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

My occies and brevis both eat pellets....nls


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

My multies love NLS.

1) small (peanut sized) fish and bigger handle NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm no problem.
2) smaller than peanut sized eat the NLS Grow or Small Fish Formula (0.5mm)
3) Fry get crushed (powdered) Grow or Small Fish Formula.

So having a jar of each size covers everybody in the tank (omnivores and carnivores).
It's all I use.......

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Soaking is not only unnecessary, but discouraged as the food will lose nutritional value. See this info.

But if you really want flake, just Google 'new life spectrum flake'.


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

OSI is a good brand too. I fed my tangs their spirulina flake for years. I switched to NLS cause i like the pellet food. I don't think you are doing any wrong by using OSI imo.

Jeff


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

TMB60 said:


> My multies love NLS.
> 
> 1) small (peanut sized) fish and bigger handle NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm no problem.
> 2) smaller than peanut sized eat the NLS Grow or Small Fish Formula (0.5mm)
> ...


Are you talking peanuts in the shell or a single shelled peanut?


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

pellets are just new concept for me. When i had 5 tanks full of tanganyikans i fed them flakes, frozen brine, mysis, live brine shrimp. IT has been 5 years since i have kept them so pellets are the new rage. TY


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

> TMB60 wrote:
> My multies love NLS.
> 
> 1) small (peanut sized) fish and bigger handle NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm no problem.
> ...


eeztropheus wrote:


> Are you talking peanuts in the shell or a single shelled peanut?


Sorry, I was referring to a single shelled peanut.......salted, not dry roasted.


----------

